# Favorite Wine?



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I was checking in to see if any Arizona member had a suggestion for a wine shop in Phoenix when it struck me that we have spent far more time in this forum talking about what to do with the cork than we have with what type of wine we like to drink. It seems time for a wine thread.

For me:

Port ==> not tawny, ruby please. LBV is great for casual drinking and I am now in the process of building my port holdings to drink 15-40 years from now.

Whites ==> for non-fortified wine, I usually prefer white over red. I like crisp balanced whites. Not dry, not sweet. A good riesling is a fine example of what I am talking about. A little acid, a tad of sugar, fruit. A little evervessence on the tongue is always welcome too. A good chenin blanc can fill the bill, although that varietal seems in low repute due to US wine makers making "box" wine with it. Think more Sancerre or Vouvray.

I also appreciate a good ice wine.

Reds ==> no heavy tannins please! Big nose, fruit, smokey depth...all that, but please do not make me feel like I was gargling over-steeped tea. I have enjoyed many wines that fit this bill, from syrahs through merlots, even some lighter cab sabs.

*Most treasured holdings and plans for it:*

Two magnums of 1977 Dow, one of the best vintages of the century. For the day I retire.

Hope to hear from others.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I have to admit that I don't have enough experiance with port..._or is it port-o_...I've had a few that I liked, like in restaurants or whatever, but I've never even so much as bought a bottle..

As far as white goes, it has to be champagne...and my favorite is Cristal...I think the 95 was worlds better than the 99 though (honestly, for the price, I'd rather have a bottle of La Grand Damme[sp?] and keep about $175 in my pocket than the 99 Cristal)...

There are so many Reds that I enjoy, it's really hard for me to even say which one is my favorite...the one I buy the most is (believe it or not) just cheap ol Mouton Cadet...I don't think a better bottle of wine exists in the under $20 a bottle category (heck sometimes I find it for under $10)...I enjoy just about any Silver Oak offering aswell...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

_Oporto_ would be the country of origin name for it. Try spending $20 or so on a bottle of LBV (late bottled vintage) by any of the large houses. I just bought a 2000 LBV from Graham for $20 and it is nice drinking. Or sometimes a good eaterie will have something in stock, just check to see when the bottle was opened. My favorite steak house has a cache of 1963 Taylor-Fladgate for instance.



The Gabba Goul said:


> As far as white goes, it has to be champagne...and my favorite is Cristal...I think the 95 was worlds better than the 99 though (honestly, for the price, I'd rather have a bottle of La Grand Damme[sp?] and keep about $175 in my pocket than the 99 Cristal)


Hate, hate, hate Champagne. I greatly prefer a $20 bottle of Rosa Regale. I just do not like extra-dry wines. But that's what makes wine so interesting, one man's $800 bottle of Club Panty Remover is another man's horse pee.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

White -> Riesling. Also like Chablis, but I love love love Riesling. There is nothing than a slightly fruity but very dry mineralic taste with a big bite and a certain fulness!

Red -> rather dry Bordeaux with tannins. Up to now, I always prefered Assamblages from that area.

Otherwise, I love Sancerre Rosé. Goes down very well with fish or any light meats.

Cheers,
A.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> _Oporto_ would be the country of origin name for it. Try spending $20 or so on a bottle of LBV (late bottled vintage) by any of the large houses. I just bought a 2000 LBV from Graham for $20 and it is nice drinking. Or sometimes a good eaterie will have something in stock, just check to see when the bottle was opened. My favorite steak house has a cache of 1963 Taylor-Fladgate for instance.


There's a restaurant that I frequent where I know the owner and most of the wiatstaff pretty well, sometimes they'll bring me a port with my dessert...IIRC it's a 12 YO Fonseca...it has a kind of syruppy (sp?) black cherry taste, and a slightly woody (cedar-y?) boquet...it's actually pretty good...once again...I have to claim ignorance, but would that be considered a LBV??? I'm going to go over to a friend's house tonight who lives right by a BevMo (a really big liquor store)...I'll check out there selection and pick out a couple of bottles...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Did you try an LBV last night Gabba? If so, how did you like it?

Albert, thanks for your contribution. My wife prefers reds with big tannin too. As she is good for about 1.5 glasses out of a bottle, we are constantly trying to find reds that will appeal to both of us.

No one else drinks wine here? Please chime in guys.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Port ==> not tawny, ruby please. LBV is great for casual drinking and I am now in the process of building my port holdings to drink 15-40 years from now.
> 
> Whites ==> for non-fortified wine, I usually prefer white over red. I like crisp balanced whites. Not dry, not sweet.
> 
> Reds ==> no heavy tannins please! Big nose, fruit, smokey depth


My most treasured bottle right now is a bottle of St. Supery Cabernet Sauvignon that I have been saving a long time for a big wedding anniversary this week. It's not a fabulous wine, but it's the first good wine we bought together when we were dating, so it's our sentimental wine. The St. Supery Sauvignon Blanc, however, might be the best of it's breed for an affordable California SB.

I prefer SB and Pinot Grigio in whites, but I prefer Cognac, Port (I love Sandeman Ruby,) Burgundy or Pinot Noir.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Excellent choice for a treasured bottle! So very often, there is much more than just the liquid inside a bottle, no?


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm partial to Taylor Fladgate, but then, any fully mature vintage porto will do ;-). At my age I'm too old to lay it down and wait (there are precious few from my earlier, less affluent years) -- I find tawny, especially the Taylor's 40 year old, to be quite good. Being a traditionalist, I just love it with Gorgonzola Dolce (very runny, please) and fresh walnuts! -- close to heaven!!

Then there's Madeira. . .


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Patrick M Thayer said:


> Then there's Madeira. . .


I am trying with Madeira Patrick. I am not sure I am going to be a convert. I had a glass of a 1908 vintage on Saturday night. Sorry, I cannot remember the maker though. It was not bad, but I was thinking that for nearly 100 years old, it should somehow knock one's socks off. I am certainly open to some mid-price suggestions though to better educate myself. Anything in the $50-70 range worth tasting to expand my palet?


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I am certainly open to some mid-price suggestions though to better educate myself. Anything in the $50-70 range worth tasting . . .?


Wayferer, Look for Blandy and Cossart Gordon brands -- I'm not sure they will have any offerings in your price range -- I buy all mine in Madeira (precious little because the really good stuff is pricey!) If you travel there the wine is very accessible in small portions drunk on the spot -- well worth the trip. . . . I have to admit that most of my fortified wine drinking is port, and the occasional bottle of Banyuls with a decadent chocolate.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Patrick M Thayer said:


> Wayferer, Look for Blandy and Cossart Gordon brands -- I'm not sure they will have any offerings in your price range -- I buy all mine in Madeira (precious little because the really good stuff is pricey!) If you travel there the wine is very accessible in small portions drunk on the spot -- well worth the trip. . . . I have to admit that most of my fortified wine drinking is port, and the occasional bottle of Banyuls with a decadent chocolate.


That is one reason I really enjoy places that sell fairly high end stuff by the glass. It gives a person a chance to experiment but at a modest price. I am sure the cuvet systems that properly keep opened wine fresh are expensive, but they certainly are appreciated by the customers.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Did you try an LBV last night Gabba? If so, how did you like it?


I got two bottles, Ferreira and Presidential...I opened the Presidential around 2:30 this morning...I have to be honest...it was alittle astringent or somehting...it reminded me of sherry or something...kind of tangy...didn't like it as well as the one I drink at the restaurant...I'll open the Ferreira tonight...that one is supposed to be the better of the two, or at least that's what I was told anyway...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I got two bottles, Ferreira and Presidential...I opened the Presidential around 2:30 this morning...I have to be honest...it was alittle astringent or somehting...it reminded me of sherry or something...kind of tangy...didn't like it as well as the one I drink at the restaurant...I'll open the Ferreira tonight...that one is supposed to be the better of the two, or at least that's what I was told anyway...


Grab a Graham, Sandeman, or Taylor-Fladgate LBV. Aerate it well too, port really opens up. That is more true the older a bottle is. I had a bottle of Fonesca, 1965 I think...it was barely drinkable when first uncorked but opened up over the course of a few hours to a really wonderful, smokey, vanilla, raisin type taste with a very distinctive peppery finish.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Grab a Graham, Sandeman, or Taylor-Fladgate LBV. Aerate it well too, port really opens up. That is more true the older a bottle is. I had a bottle of Fonesca, 1965 I think...it was barely drinkable when first uncorked but opened up over the course of a few hours to a really wonderful, smokey, vanilla, raisin type taste with a very distinctive peppery finish.


Cool...I'll try and pick up one of each of those...

another dumb question...you say it needs to aerate...should I decant it???


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Cool...I'll try and pick up one of each of those...
> 
> another dumb question...you say it needs to aerate...should I decant it???


Not a dumb question. Some ports throw off a "crust" so you should always store them the same way and let sit several days prior to decanting. An LBV you could, but it is not a "crusting port" and all that's needed is to keep the cork out as you drink and poor your glass no more than 1/4 and swirl to open it up.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I ordered four bottles last night, two bottles each from two different makers, of Savennières. I am looking forward to getting them, I have yet to try any, but they are reputedly some very nice whites for summer drinking. Living where I do, "summer" is most of the year for me, so I am interested in their drinkability.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm all over the place for wine as it depends on what I am eating. Not big on the stickies, though, unless it's pretty high end.

On the days when my daughter and, later, my son were born, I bought a bottle of Sandeman port. Laid them up and opened my daughter's bottle on her 21st birthday. It was fine, but very soft and round. She wasn't big on it, by I was! Two years to go before we open my son's bottle.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I opened the Graham after work last night...excellent...I got a bit of a black cherry taste from it, and I'm not sure, but I also got a note of somehting that kind of reminded me of butterscotch...I'll be picking up a half a case or so the next time I go by the store...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Had a 2003 Akura last night. It is a pinot noir made by Bannockburn Winery in New Zealand. Cost $40 and has a screw cap. Now I know, the experts will tell you for wine that is not set down to age, a screw cap is actually better than a cork. However, it still has a tad of a stigma for me. 

All I can say is, "WOW." First, a very easy drinking wine. Light tannin but plenty to give structure. Plums and cherries. I am going to buy another mixed case tonight to get my 20% discount where I have my wine locker and there will be a few bottles of this in the mix.

Keep in mind, I am not a big red fan but this little pinot noir is certainly a drinkable thing.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am working through various brands of Montepulciano, the moderately priced Italian red. The Vin Nobile version is very nice. For a more upscale offering, I have yet to find a Barolo that did not agree. On the blanc side, chardonnay is the way, but I have not established a preferred vineyard. Open to suggestions! Bill


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Had a 2003 BV Georges Latour Cab-Sab tonight. Wow, what a difference some class can make. Full of tannin, yes. But not offensive as I so often find it. Great fruit, mellow, full mouth feel. $100 for the bottle. 

Now, I can find literally dozens of enjoyable wines for $10-20 a bottle. Do not think I am saying you need to drop a C-note for a decent drink. But this was a big Cab Sab I could drink easily. My wife, who likes the big reds, usually cannot just sip wine without food. Her comment was that she could sip it all night without any nosh. 

Sometimes, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## vinouspleasure (Aug 1, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Had a 2003 BV Georges Latour Cab-Sab tonight. Wow, what a difference some class can make. Full of tannin, yes. But not offensive as I so often find it. Great fruit, mellow, full mouth feel. $100 for the bottle.
> 
> Now, I can find literally dozens of enjoyable wines for $10-20 a bottle. Do not think I am saying you need to drop a C-note for a decent drink. But this was a big Cab Sab I could drink easily. My wife, who likes the big reds, usually cannot just sip wine without food. Her comment was that she could sip it all night without any nosh.
> 
> Sometimes, you do get what you pay for.


I'm sorry to inform you that this is a very overpriced wine and you did not get what you paid for. You should be able to spend $25-$45 and find better US Cabs.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Favorite wine*

I unfortunately live in Pa where it is difficult to get the best and if you do the price is outrageous. We have an 18% tax on booze to pay for the Johnstown flood. When I can find it, any top notch NZ SB and any Good Oregon Pinot. But for after there's nothing like a good Armagnac. I don't think I've ever had a bad one and I've been drinking it for 40 years.


----------

